# GMG Daniel Boone Temp Test



## goldmine1965 (May 2, 2017)

I finally got around to doing a temp test to see where I am at with temps in my Daniel Boone. I used 3 third party probes and the set point was 225F. Calm day and outside temp was 65F.

Probe 1 - Therm Pro stuck through a potato
Probe 2 - Thermoworks Smoke clipped to grate
Probe 3 - Maverick ET-732 clipped to grate

Left Rear - Probe 1 -131F
Middle Rear - Probe 2-206F
Right Rear - Probe 3 - 203F

Left Middle - Probe 1 -136F
Center Middle - Probe 2 - 199F
Right Middle - Probe 3- 196F

Left Front - Probe 1 - 140F
Center Front - Probe 2 - 205F
Right Front - Probe 3 - 201F

I was disappointed in the readings, as I hoped they would be closer to the set point. But the temps on the left are alarming, that is almost 90-95 degrees off the set point.

What do you make of these readings and is there anything I can adjust to get them evened out and closer to the set point?


----------



## bregent (May 2, 2017)

Did you verify calibration of your probes? Did you adjust the heat shield?


----------



## goldmine1965 (May 2, 2017)

bregent said:


> Did you verify calibration of your probes? Did you adjust the heat shield?


Same reply as from pelletheads. Calibrated to boiling water, heat shield is 4 3/8-4 1/2 inches from left side.


----------



## runway1 (May 24, 2017)

When you say "through a potato", how's that done?  Switch probes and see if you get the same reading.  Wondering if the potato may be sinking some heat or having some other effect.  You can also skip the potato entirely so all probes are affixed in the same manner.

Of course, that still leaves you with a 20/25 deg delta.  So?  Adjust the set point.  That's what the probes are telling you.


----------



## krash (Jun 1, 2017)

What is your overall impression of the smoker? We are considering getting one.


----------



## goldmine1965 (Jun 1, 2017)

Krash said:


> What is your overall impression of the smoker? We are considering getting one.


I regret not doing more research and looking at other brands. I would have liked to have saved up and got a Yoder or other higher end brand. I have had a couple of temperature issues. GMG customer service pretty much just went off of a checklist and was not very helpful. They passed me off to the local dealer. He is a chimney/fireplace installer, the grills are just a side job for him. So not expecting much help, if he even gets back with me.

The temperature ranges I listed above have not improved much even adjusting the heat shield. And on 3 occasions, the grill would not get to the set temperature. It just stalled out and would not go up.


----------



## manning the q (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm in the same boat as you. I'm either going to make the switch to a Traeger or a Yoder (if I'm feeling extra saucy). The temp problem is bigger than I expected and I've foolishly ruined a few cooks in the process. I've played with the heat shield and my hot spots are the exact same as yours. Rib cooks are especially tough, but I was really happy with a pork shoulder I'd done on it.


----------



## basing110 (Jun 4, 2017)

I have a davy crocket and used a fireboard and noticed a significant temp difference also.. Colder on the hopper side. I even adjusted the fire box heat sheild all the way to the right to attempt to level it out. At 225 the temp diff is about 15F and opens up the hotter i run it. It does take awhile to stabalize the temp to that amount of difference though. It was about 30 off when the right side reached set temp


----------



## basing110 (Jun 4, 2017)

I have debated on trimming the fire box heat sheild a little so i can move it further over. I did 2 almost identical pork shoulders and i had to swap sides early,as the hotter side was cooking around 250 and would have been done way ahead of schedule.. Its just a hassle to have to move things around throughout the cook when you could be relaxing or doing other things


----------



## goldmine1965 (Jun 5, 2017)

basing110 said:


> I have debated on trimming the fire box heat sheild a little so i can move it further over. I did 2 almost identical pork shoulders and i had to swap sides early,as the hotter side was cooking around 250 and would have been done way ahead of schedule.. Its just a hassle to have to move things around throughout the cook when you could be relaxing or doing other things


My local dealer put me in contact with a GMG rep. He said make sure the chimney cap is at least 2 fingers width open. He also said to make sure the top grease tray covers the holes in the bottom grease tray. He said if temps are within 30 degrees left to right, they consider that a success.

He also mentioned the WIFI does not provide precise temp control that others are stating. He said the WIFI only provides the means to create profiles and make adjustments from your couch.


----------



## zeeshan08 (Jun 8, 2017)

I find this alarming.  I have a DB as well and haven't had any temp issues at all.  I used a Maverick probe to check the grill temp to the set temp, and I'm usually within 5 degrees anywhere on the grill. 

I did however seal it up real good with LavaLock Stick on Gasket all the way around.  I noticed I was losing heat and smoke thru gaps between the lid and body.  The lid actually had a huge gap, but I emailed GMG with pics and they sent another lid ASAP which fit way more snug, and then I added the stick on gasket and everything works great.


----------



## goldmine1965 (Jun 9, 2017)

Zeeshan08 said:


> I find this alarming.  I have a DB as well and haven't had any temp issues at all.  I used a Maverick probe to check the grill temp to the set temp, and I'm usually within 5 degrees anywhere on the grill.
> 
> I did however seal it up real good with LavaLock Stick on Gasket all the way around.  I noticed I was losing heat and smoke thru gaps between the lid and body.  The lid actually had a huge gap, but I emailed GMG with pics and they sent another lid ASAP which fit way more snug, and then I added the stick on gasket and everything works great.


I think I am going to get some of that gasket material.


----------



## goldmine1965 (Jun 9, 2017)

Goldmine1965 said:


> I think I am going to get some of that gasket material.





Zeeshan08 said:


> I find this alarming.  I have a DB as well and haven't had any temp issues at all.  I used a Maverick probe to check the grill temp to the set temp, and I'm usually within 5 degrees anywhere on the grill.
> 
> I did however seal it up real good with LavaLock Stick on Gasket all the way around.  I noticed I was losing heat and smoke thru gaps between the lid and body.  The lid actually had a huge gap, but I emailed GMG with pics and they sent another lid ASAP which fit way more snug, and then I added the stick on gasket and everything works great.





Zeeshan08 said:


> I find this alarming.  I have a DB as well and haven't had any temp issues at all.  I used a Maverick probe to check the grill temp to the set temp, and I'm usually within 5 degrees anywhere on the grill.
> 
> I did however seal it up real good with LavaLock Stick on Gasket all the way around.  I noticed I was losing heat and smoke thru gaps between the lid and body.  The lid actually had a huge gap, but I emailed GMG with pics and they sent another lid ASAP which fit way more snug, and then I added the stick on gasket and everything works great.


What LavaLock did you get? There are several different sizes on amazon and BBQgaskets.com.  Thanks..


----------



## zeeshan08 (Jun 9, 2017)

Goldmine1965 said:


> What LavaLock did you get? There are several different sizes on amazon and BBQgaskets.com.  Thanks..


According to my amazon purchase history I got this:


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 10, 2017)

Hmmm. I just bought one, and it sounds like I might need to make a few modifications. Oh, well. Nothing I haven't done before.


----------



## derrikmo (Feb 13, 2019)

goldmine1965 said:


> I think I am going to get some of that gasket material.


Did you apply the gasket all the way around the lid (front, back and sides)?  Was one roll of the tape enough for the job or did you need more?  I am having major temp control issues with my DB and am willing to do anything in order to at least get it in the ballpark.


----------



## goldmine1965 (Feb 14, 2019)

derrikmo said:


> Did you apply the gasket all the way around the lid (front, back and sides)?  Was one roll of the tape enough for the job or did you need more?  I am having major temp control issues with my DB and am willing to do anything in order to at least get it in the ballpark.


Yep, went all the way around. Have not noticed much difference. Though I have not smoked on it at all for over a year. Temp issues and blowing circuit breakers, I have been using my electric smoker for smoking. I'll try again when winter is over. I am hoping it was just too much on the circuit.


----------



## derrikmo (Feb 14, 2019)

goldmine1965 said:


> Yep, went all the way around. Have not noticed much difference. Though I have not smoked on it at all for over a year. Temp issues and blowing circuit breakers, I have been using my electric smoker for smoking. I'll try again when winter is over. I am hoping it was just too much on the circuit.


My issues are not so much temp discrepancies across the grill, but rather wide temp swings during the cook.  I am experiencing swings of 30 degrees +/- or more. The swings are not accurately shown on the DB temp readout, but have been verified by my Thermoworks Chef Temp and IGrill units.  GMG sent me a new control board and temp sensor which I installed yesterday.  That helped somewhat, but temps swings are still in the area of 20 Degrees +/-.  That equates to an overall 40 degree swing from the set temp.


----------

